# Invisible dog fences, they do work



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Footage from a friends Labor day party last year.

A wee bit of language, not bad though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they do work, I've had one for about 10 yrs, invisible fence brand.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They sure do ask my cousin. We put one on him and then played football. My arm kicked in to send a bomb. He almost caught it then squealed and dropped like he was shot lol


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Yep invisible fence brand kept my German Shepherd in for quite awhile. Then she lost one leg and didn't care to go exploring and then I accidently cut the wire with a disc and never fixed it. She would only go through the fence if I walked through it. She would cry all the way through it. Dedicated dog.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tell ya a funny story my IF dealer told me.....had a customer that wanted to rig up a transmitter on his little dog because when the little dog went outside, the yard dogs would mess with him and he didn't know his size, scared they would kill the little yorkie, he agreed.....the little dog would go outside and sure enuf when they came close....wham, off they went squallin....wasn't long before the little dog realized what was going on and within a few weeks, the little dog was chasin the big dogs lol....had to take it off....good try


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Tell ya a funny story my IF dealer told me.....had a customer that wanted to rig up a transmitter on his little dog because when the little dog went outside, the yard dogs would mess with him and he didn't know his size, scared they would kill the little yorkie, he agreed.....the little dog would go outside and sure enuf when they came close....wham, off they went squallin....wasn't long before the little dog realized what was going on and within a few weeks, the little dog was chasin the big dogs lol....had to take it off....good try


Invisible Fence now has GPS collars. That is what I'm going to upgrade to whenever we get a new dog. I cut the wire I don't know how many times.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's cool, I've cut mine a bunch as well.....mine hasn't been working in two years....dogs don't know it and I ain't telln.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

About 3 months after we got our invisible fence and our dog was used to it my parents got it for their dog. I took my dog with me once to their house and when she saw the little training flags they put in after installation she looked at me like What the Hell is this!!!??? Here also?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Just curious, after the dog crosses the wire does it still get shocked for some distance or is it only while crossing over the wire? We live far back off the road we don't have to worry about needing a fence and our dog doesn't wander away from around the house area unless you are with him.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Just curious, after the dog crosses the wire does it still get shocked for some distance or is it only while crossing over the wire? We live far back off the road we don't have to worry about needing a fence and our dog doesn't wander away from around the house area unless you are with him.


Just while crossing....about 10' worth


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Just curious, after the dog crosses the wire does it still get shocked for some distance or is it only while crossing over the wire? We live far back off the road we don't have to worry about needing a fence and our dog doesn't wander away from around the house area unless you are with him.


The collar beeps first as a warning to the dog for about 10 feet before the shock. So once the dog learns the beep it knows not to go further.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My friend had one that you placed the base station where ever you wanted it then if they got to far from that zap. No wire needed.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

mlappin said:


> My friend had one that you placed the base station where ever you wanted it then if they got to far from that zap. No wire needed.


Couldn't you just see a dog trotting down the road with the base in it's mouth tail justa wagging!!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I got to thinkin bout the original vid....I thought we had a monopoly on ******** .... But as I can clearly see the mentality has spread out of Dixie ..... Still not quite there however, here there would be at least 3 other guys and (maybe a girl) that would have to one-up moron #1..... Thus having a true spectacle of moronic behavior forever captured on YouTube......


----------

